
Video Game Hall of Fame Adds 'Halo: Combat Evolved,' 3 More - Errorcod3
https://phys.org/news/2017-05-video-game-hall-fame-halo.html
======
ezekg
Well deserved. I remember when on first got an Xbox w/ Halo: CE--and I was
immediately hooked. I have fond memories of the first time I used XBConnect to
play CE online over LAN... good times. I also remember getting into Major
League Gaming after Halo 2 came out, and was involved with that up until I
stopped playing the series after Reach (due to getting married, and then my
360 getting stolen), but man did my childhood include a whole lot of Halo.

Edit: I'm getting all the feels--first time playing on XBC was a 2v2 CTF match
on Blood Gulch that ran for _hours_ (srs). I remember the connection got so
bad at times that you had to lead 40 feet in-front of a player with the sniper
rifle. I also remember sniping somebody out of a moving Warthog while leading
in those conditions. Like I said, well freaking deserved.

------
makecheck
Halo was originally going to launch on the Mac, had Microsoft not bought
Bungie to give the Xbox a decent launch title. It is strange to hear this
article describe how Halo showed how a console shooter could be as good or
better than a PC, when the game might never have reached a console at all.

